# someone's nicked some of my post total



## uphillstruggler (11 Oct 2013)

not that I am counting but I did have 1026 posts, now back to 990.

something I said


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Oct 2013)

don't want to

cant make me.........


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2013)

Who's been posting in the Tea thread, then?


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Oct 2013)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who's been posting in the Tea thread, then?


 Wouldn't explain it.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Oct 2013)

For some reason, the Mundane thread has been deemed to be a game. As it is no different to Tea, there is no logic to it, but there you go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't explain it.


Wasn't 'Teef's post about games forum posts not counting?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wasn't 'Teef's post about games forum posts not counting?


 Tea Thread is no longer in Forum Games.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Tea Thread is no longer in Forum Games.


Oh, didn't know that, I just hit New Posts.


----------



## Shaun (13 Oct 2013)

hopless500 said:


> For some reason, the Mundane thread has been deemed to be a game. As it is no different to Tea, there is no logic to it, but there you go.



Oversight on my part - it's back in the Cafe now.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2013)

You can't accuse Shaun of being unresponsive


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Oversight on my part - it's back in the Cafe now.


Will the Favourite Dog Rock Bands now be moved into Forum Games?
Music Quiz started afresh in there..


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Oct 2013)

I am still none the wiser

Apart from the x files


----------



## hopless500 (13 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Oversight on my part - it's back in the Cafe now.



Thank you Shaun.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> You can't accuse Shaun of being unresponsive


Yes, you can*** - 'Shaun is unresponsive' - there, I did it! 





*** I'm not saying that it is justified, mind you ...


----------



## hopless500 (13 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, you can*** - 'Shaun is unresponsive' - there, I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Oct 2013)

Doesn't look like posts count in Current Affairs, which is only right and proper I suppose.


----------

